
Resveratrol and Clinical Trials (2013) - cr4zy
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3782695/
======
reasonattlm
It is pointless to spend so much time and money on sirtuins, resveratrol, and
the like from the point of view of producing therapies. There is no
conceivable way that the outcome will be anywhere near as good as either
eating less or moderate regular exercising. That became clear from the
research results quite early on. Just isn't going to happen, and the cost of
everyone else coming around to figure that out runs into the billions for each
such drug target and the few pathetic drug candidates that result.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=resveratrol%20site%3Afightag...](https://www.google.com/search?q=resveratrol%20site%3Afightaging.org)

The people backing Sirtris made out just fine of course. Not sure that the
incentives are aligned here.

I've come to the conclusion that the best way to look at most drug development
for slowing aging is to assume that those involved have found a new and
apparently effective way to raise funding to achieve their actual, original
goal, which is to map the entirety of human cellular biochemistry and all of
its alterations that occur over a lifetime. Every change, every protein, every
process, all in a map with an additional dimension of time and response to
damage. That is worth chasing as a pure science project, but funding sources
tend to insist on practical goals - even if those practical goals are
evidently marginal.

This is the rut that aging research has to be kicked out of by the likes of
Aubrey de Grey and the SENS research programs. We need better approaches,
better biotechnologies, and an end to haphazardly mining the natural world and
the back catalog of approved drugs for things that achieve very little when
deployed as therapies. Enough is known to work seriously now, today, and at
any time in the last fifteen years, on actually deliberately repairing the
causes of degeneration aging with new, designed, targeted biotechnologies.
Instead billions are spent on messing around with penny-ante adjustments to
metabolism and on drug development that will never go anywhere.

But that all makes a lot of sense if the real goal is the grand map of
metabolism rather than treatments.

------
fernly
Meat of the Conclusions section:

>To date and according to the clinical trials conducted so far, it is becoming
evident that RES exerts cardioprotective benefits through the improvement of
inflammatory markers, atherogenic profile, glucose metabolism and endothelial
function (Table ​22). These effects have been observed using both high and low
doses of RES and both in healthy volunteers and medicated patients. However,
the specific mechanisms by which this may occur are not yet clear. More trials
are needed to confirm these and other possible effects and mechanisms. The
promising neurodegenerative and cancer chemopreventive effects of RES in
animal models have not been yet confirmed in humans.

There follows quite about about what is not known, esp. about mechanisms.

